# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Μεταλλάξεις ιθαγενών >  Μεταλλάξεις Σταυρομύτη.

## οδυσσέας

μερικες μεταλλαξεις σταυρομυτη χωρις να ειμαι σιγουρος για τις ονομασιες.

αρχεγονο και παστελ?



καφε



καφεπαστελ?



λουτινο?

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------

